# More stock transfers?



## tshirtassassin (Apr 9, 2012)

I"ve been all over the place and i cant seem to find another site with as many stock transfers as proworld.I love proworld(a lot) but i need to find more zombie/horror transfers and maybe some more offensive humor.ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Pro World has transfers from most of the major other transfer distributors.

You might want to try artbrands.com, airwavesinc and dowlinggraphics.com - they *may* have some more that weren't already featured at Pro World.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

try the Wild Side also. I thinks it's thewildside.com


----------

